# Vermont Casting N gas to LPG



## gsspike (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a VC UVS27M N gas wood stove and we are moving to an area that only has Propane.
We really like this stove and want to take it with us.  VC's customer service is the worst I have dealt with.
They made a propane version of the same stove.  What do I have to do to convert this stove?
http://dl.owneriq.net/a/a1576d25-d373-4956-bd2f-42b6fd151901.pdf


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 8, 2011)

From the manual:

*This appliance is only for use with the type of gas
indicated on the Rating Plate. This appliance is not
convertible for use with other gasses.*

Leave it in place & buy something else.


----------



## gsspike (Jan 8, 2011)

But if they offer the same model in propane why can't I order all the parts for that model?  
 The stove body is the same part, ceramic burner (may need), Pilot Assembly (may need), Regulator (definitely).  
Why can't that work?


----------



## gsspike (Jan 8, 2011)

Remember we are talking about a $1200-$1600 stove, made with heavy cast iron.  Not a discount store $200 tin through away stove.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 8, 2011)

gsspike said:
			
		

> But if they offer the same model in propane why can't I order all the parts for that model?
> The stove body is the same part, ceramic burner (may need), Pilot Assembly (may need), Regulator (definitely).
> Why can't that work?



If it was fuel convertible, the parts would be listed for the conversion. 
The way VC is being run after a couple too many bankruptcies, you probably won't
find an answer thru their techs. Hell, I can't even get the right parts for their 
bread-and-butter woodstoves.
Either leave it, sell it or use it for a boat anchor.
The manual says you CAN"T convert it.
Of course, you can try to cob it together, it's your stove, but remember, even a 
factory-listed room-vented heater has a lot of undesirable features, & we'll
be debating them til we're blue in the face, or til they're outlawed.
There are newer, more efficient & SAFER units on the market.
Get one & you won't look back. 
Your call...
My $.02...


----------



## gsspike (Jan 8, 2011)

I was a master tech for years in the auto industry.  99% of all cars say this car can ONLY run on this one particular fuel, nothing else.
But I know that if I have a Gasoline powered pick up truck and I want to make it a diesel I can change the engine and make it a diesel or with modifications make it propane or natural gas.  No were in the owners manuals, the service manual or plates and decals say it can be done.
I know what the manual and plate say, you can only burn one fuel in this stove.  that's because that is the type of burner ass. is in that particular stove.
All I want to do is take out the burner and controls and swap them, all the other part are the same.  
Think out side the box


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jan 8, 2011)

gsspike said:
			
		

> I was a master tech for years in the auto industry.  99% of all cars say this car can ONLY run on this one particular fuel, nothing else.
> But I know that if I have a Gasoline powered pick up truck and I want to make it a diesel I can change the engine and make it a diesel or with modifications make it propane or natural gas.  No were in the owners manuals, the service manual or plates and decals say it can be done.
> I know what the manual and plate say, you can only burn one fuel in this stove.  that's because that is the type of burner ass. is in that particular stove.
> All I want to do is take out the burner and controls and swap them, all the other part are the same.
> Think out side the box



well, Bob is a master tech in* this *industry

you came here looking for knowledge, why not listen to our resident Pro??
(whom i totally agree with almost always  )


----------



## k0wtz (Jan 9, 2011)

the parts alone will kill you in cost and if installed incorrectly it will kill you.  take the advice and leave it where it is.

good luck

bob


----------



## gsspike (Jan 9, 2011)

Did I ask what it cost?  NO  It's unlikely it will cost $1200-$1600

So since you brought it up Lets Pretent I have a VC  UVS27 Propane version.  What will it cost to buy a ceramic heater, regulator and pilot assembly?


----------



## gsspike (Jan 9, 2011)

well, Bob is a master tech in* this *industry

you came here looking for knowledge, why not listen to our resident Pro??
(whom i totally agree with almost always  )[/quote]

Yes I did and I expected more than what the plate says.  I know what it says and why.
If every single part number on these two stoves are the same, including mounting 
brackets for the burner and controls.  The only different parts are the burner and controls.
So some one here try thinking on your own don't read or quote me the plate or manual it explain to me why it can't work with out killing me.  I'll even have a propane expert instal the parts.


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is the thing, most gas fireplaces are easily convertible because the mfg's understand a house might change gas types throughout its history. If I ran into a unit that specifically stated it was not convertible then I would not convert it, no matter if I knew how to or not.

If you look at the manual that YOU posted. Page 20. Here is something interesting.

UVS27M Firebox Assembly / NG 0002795
UVS27M Firebox Assembly / LP 0002796

Yes, that is the entire firebox.
So unless you replace that it would not be safe for LP, which is why its not convertible.

Besides that you will need at least a new regulator for the valve, burner orifice, pilot orifice. Not sure what else, I do not know much about Vent Free fireplaces, as they are not legal in this state.


----------



## k0wtz (Jan 9, 2011)

there is more to it than that.  all orfices have to be changed along with the other parts you mentiioned.  then finding an installer that will accept all the liabilities for this work just wont be found. 

sell the stove or leave it there either way you will win.

bob


----------



## gsspike (Jan 10, 2011)

Exactly, so what does the firebox cost?


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 10, 2011)

Just stop screwing around.  Either leave it at the house or ask someplace else about converting it.  No one with a lick of sense is going to tell you how to do something that is the OPPOSITE of what the owners manual says to do.


----------



## k0wtz (Jan 10, 2011)

AMEN

bob


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 10, 2011)

gsspike said:
			
		

> Exactly, so what does the firebox cost?



How am I supposed to know? Call a dealer or find it online.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 10, 2011)

Franks said:
			
		

> Just stop screwing around.  Either leave it at the house or ask someplace else about converting it.  No one with a lick of sense is going to tell you how to do something that is the OPPOSITE of what the owners manual says to do.



X2. We are not here to fight you. We do this for our livelihoods. 
These products, when improperly installed, will KILL you.
I'm out...


----------



## k0wtz (Jan 10, 2011)

i think wisely he has given up on the conversion.  now he is inquiring about the cost of a new one.   there are webites regarding what you want to install and some real experts here to help you.  look in your yellow pages for dealers and start looking.  there will be lots of dicisions and issues for y0u to resolve as you move along.

good luck

bob


----------



## gsspike (Jan 10, 2011)

No I haven't given up yet, but this could end it.  
Seriously guys you need to get out more!  Have you seen those setups in Lowes 
or maybe Home Depot, the set up where you can turn your wood burning fireplace 
into a "Vent Free Gas Fireplace".   They start around $359.00 depending on what
size log set you want.


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 10, 2011)

gsspike said:
			
		

> No I haven't given up yet, but this could end it.
> Seriously guys you need to get out more!  Have you seen those setups in Lowes
> or maybe Home Depot, the set up where you can turn your wood burning fireplace
> into a "Vent Free Gas Fireplace".   They start around $359.00 depending on what
> size log set you want.



Some might be low in price because they are low in quality, or they do not have the features other models might have. There is also no dealer overhead costs, like an experienced staff and sales people. All they have to do is stick it on the shelf and it sells itself.

Who is going to service it when you need warranty work?
Who do you talk to if you have installation questions or problems?

Vent free fireplaces are also not legal in this state, but they do have some sort of fireplaces at Home Depot, I do not pay attention to them.

Why did you even bring that up anyway?


----------



## k0wtz (Jan 10, 2011)

let me tell you i have a unvented gas heater and im getting rid of it.  a continual odor in the house, plus extra humidity and when i wash the widows there is a black film on them and the cloth after washing just think we are  breathing whatever that is i purchased it and didnt know better.

i have since found a vermont castings vented gas heater and am waiting for warm weather to install it as i have to go up through the roof with a vent.  the experts are trying to tell you something for free here and experience counts for a lot.

bob


----------



## gsspike (Jan 10, 2011)

No this isn't a fireplace I'm talking about, it's just a logset on a ceramic heater and controls that you slide into an existing wood fireplace. 

I was bringing it because it's almost the same thing I want to do but more dangerous as far as I'm concerned.
No two hand built stone or masonry fire places are built exactly alike.  They have a code to meet and that's it.  At least my stove is built to a much closer standard, especially between the NG and LPG models.

Service well I guess I've been lucky.  I have never needed service.  I clean it up every fall and maybe again in Jan or Feb.


----------



## fueldude (Jan 11, 2011)

As a hearth dealer that also runs a propane company, there is not a single propane company in the country that would service, let alone, install gas to a vent-free stove that has been covnerted. Not only is it against the mfg's rules, UL doesn't permit it, and it's illegal in many states. The combustion is different between the gases, and along with the regulators, pilots, orifces, burner, valve, etc... are entirely different for LP versus Natural. 

I've run into our local Natural Gas company converting LP VF appliances to Natural and our state's PSC doesn't approve either. 

They come fuel specific for a reason...


----------



## gsspike (Jan 11, 2011)

I guess your state is a lot tougher than mine or we are both talking about 2 different things.
Most gas appliances in my state can be converted by flipping over a valve or some similar steps.  Are you living in the USA or did I join the wrong forum.


----------



## fueldude (Jan 11, 2011)

Vented units  such as heating stoves, furnaces, etc...are no problem (we also shy away from vented gas logs, as we've found they are generally fuel specific as well). Change the orfices, and valve spring (sometimes entire valve) and you're good to go. Vent-Free is a totally different animal.

And yes, I'm in the US.


----------



## gsspike (Jan 11, 2011)

Your wrong on that 3 years ago we got our son and daughter in law a
 $400 vent free gas stove from Home Depot.  It was NG/LPG stove 
set up for NG but converted to LPG flipping some lever or something.


----------



## fueldude (Jan 11, 2011)

It isn't being converted. It is a dual-fuel vent-free appliance. The valve has two outlets. Yes, you are correct, in that you turn a handle-- that changes the spring pressure and send the gas through the proper outlet. However, if you'll look, there are also two pilot assemblies. 

It was designed and rated as a dual-fuel vent-free appliance and it will have some common parts, but it will also have 2 of a few things. 

A tried and true original vent-free appliance with one valve, one regulator, and one pilot assembly can't be converted.


----------



## gsspike (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't think any one is trying to hear me out.  Yes I heard you "I'm going to pass out and blow my self up and burn to ashes".  I know not funny.

Follow this.  At the VC factory 10 years ago the Stardance 30k btu gas stove assembly line.  100 stoves a day go through the line.  Every stove is exactly Identical down to the smallest screw.  The only difference is at the very last step the robot drops a NG setup in one box and a LPG setup in the other.  That is the only difference.
That hole assembly is held in by 2 screws and it lifts right out.  I know this because the stove came disassembled new.  Are you understanding my point?  
Some one hear already pointed out that the only difference part was the firebox.  Which is what I want to change.


----------



## North of 60 (Jan 11, 2011)

gsspike said:
			
		

> I don't think any one is trying to hear me out. Yes I heard you "I'm going to pass out and blow my self up and burn to ashes". I know not funny.
> 
> Follow this. At the VC factory 10 years ago the Stardance 30k btu gas stove assembly line. 100 stoves a day go through the line. Every stove is exactly Identical down to the smallest screw. The only difference is at the very last step the robot drops a NG setup in one box and a LPG setup in the other. That is the only difference.
> That hole assembly is held in by 2 screws and it lifts right out. I know this because the stove came disassembled new. Are you understanding my point?
> Some one hear already pointed out that the only difference part was the firebox. Which is what I want to change.



Well get on with it then. You have the answer. You know whats right and wrong in your book. Lift a finger and make it happen.
We are all too busy trying to get out more now as you stated we needed too. Taking your advise ....... see ya.


----------



## gsspike (Jan 12, 2011)

I talked to two of the bigger propane suppliers in the state and they told me they will do it.  So I guess I'll see what happens once they deliver and set up the tank.  I'm sure they'll say anything to pick up a new customer.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 12, 2011)

Can I have your stuff after?


----------



## k0wtz (Jan 13, 2011)

if they do it make sure their liablilty insurance is paid up!

bob


----------



## gsspike (Jan 16, 2011)

We have a new EPA rated  wood stove in the living room.  The gas fire place is going in the sunmud room complete opposite side of the house.  
If they change their minds I'll sell.


----------



## ruth140 (Jan 16, 2011)

apples and oranges... but since you brought it up..you can convert your wood fireplace to vent free logs...but ...you cant convert the "vent free" logs from NATURAL GAS TO PROPANE.
simple as that...


----------

